# [SOLVED] Hotmail's POP3 setup



## furious_cruzer (Apr 4, 2009)

hi, i bought a thermaltake media lab and it will show email information but it needs a pop3 information, i have no idea on what it wants to work, its asking me for Account Name, POP3 Server, Username and Password, how would i get that information to set that up?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

You need to use the values for your ISP email server.


----------



## furious_cruzer (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

and what is that?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

It's the settings you use for your email.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

http://windowslivehelp.com/solution...op3-availability-in-windows-live-hotmail.aspx


----------



## furious_cruzer (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

that helped a little, but had no success, whare would i go to change the ports? and would i put for account name?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

http://windowslivehelp.com/solution...s-live-hotmail-emails-from-a-mail-client.aspx


----------



## furious_cruzer (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

that doesnt answer my question


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

Well, the account name, user name, and password are unique to your account. If you don't know those, we can't help you.

From the page I posted.

POP3 Server: pop3.live.com
POP3 Port: 995


----------



## furious_cruzer (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*



furious_cruzer said:


> hi, i bought a thermaltake media lab and it will show email information but it needs a pop3 information, i have no idea on what it wants to work, its asking me for Account Name, POP3 Server, Username and Password, how would i get that information to set that up?


as i said in the begining, its asking me for Account Name, POP3 Server, Username and Password, thats 4 pieces of informatin, not 3, and i do know that info, but giving me the same info as before, is not helping, im not a complete ideot, i know my info, it just wont connect to server, and im assuming it has something to do with the ports. SO AGAIN, HOW DO I CHANGE THE PORTS TO ALLOW IT TO CONNECT?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

Since I have no idea about what is configurable on that Media Lab product, I'd suggest contacting the manufacturer's tech support.

The standard incoming POP3 port is 110, so the fact that Hotmail uses 995 is probably the sticking point. If there's no way to configure that port in this product, I suspect you can't use Hotmail. If that's the case, you'll probably have to find an email service that uses the standard port 110 for POP3 mail.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*

Sorry I must have read this post too quick and missed the "THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP it is much appreciated" bit !!!!!!!!
Don't forget Johnwill, you're supposed to be a mind reader and solve all the problems, even when you're not given much info.
furious_cruzer, a little courtesy goes a long way ..............
If you don't know what you're talking about, don't slag off people who are trying to help you.


----------



## furious_cruzer (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Hotmail's POP3 setup*



clyde123 said:


> Sorry I must have read this post too quick and missed the "THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP it is much appreciated" bit !!!!!!!!
> Don't forget Johnwill, you're supposed to be a mind reader and solve all the problems, even when you're not given much info.
> furious_cruzer, a little courtesy goes a long way ..............
> If you don't know what you're talking about, don't slag off people who are trying to help you.


maybe you should read it again, i said from the start that "i bought a thermaltake media lab" then the last message (after sending random messages that never helped) he send is "Since I have no idea about what is configurable on that Media Lab product, I'd suggest contacting the manufacturer's tech support." so why would i thank him? HE doesnt even know what hes talking about, he admitted to it, he wasted my time threw the whole thread, because of people like you 2, i hate fourms but resort to them as last resort, but now i know that this fourm is a waste of time so i am not even going to bother with this site anymore or even think about donating to it, good luck to you both


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the problem seems to be insoluble, I'll just close this. :smile:


----------

